# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  تفليش هاتف Nokia rm 921

## كفاح الجريح

```
Dead Mode is Selected
```



```
Waiting for USB device... 
If PC not detect phone - Insert Cable first, then Insert battery 
If stuck on boot  - remove MicroSD card from phone! 
--- Press phone's power button or insert cable & charger! --- 


1st Boot Done, processing booting now
ASIC ID_F     : 00000C2016100040498A29099A290CFC366FF961
ASIC ID_E     : 00000C2016100040
PUBLIC ID     : F5C8AFB494A716A0498A29099A290CFC366FF961
XGCHIP ID     : F5C8AFB494A716A0
ROOT KEY HASH : 125FC72605B5C4E48A9E0225084D2579
ROM ID        : 535882252F54C676


Prepare and send 2nd loader...
2nd boot Ok
Prepare and send Algo loader...
Algo boot Ok


IMEI [1] : 358149056879763
IMEI [2] : 358149056879771
NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved...


RPL saved : C:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\358149056879763_XG223_CRT.rpl


PAPUBkeys : 7EC22006F565793C24924878FBAB9CA6CBE42C35




 === SW Version Check === 
- > UPGRADE
 === SW Version Check === 


  === Flashing MCU === 
Processing file : rm921_14.0.6.mcusw.fpsx
Erasing...
Writing...
Total blocks : 82
Writing RKH CRT [ISSW]
Writing RKH CRT [MEMSET]
Writing RKH CRT [PRIMAPP]
Writing RKH CRT [LOADER]
Writing RKH CRT [PASUBTOC]
Writing RKH CRT [PAPUBKEYS] [PAKeys : 7EC22006F565793C24924878FBAB9CA6CBE42C35]
Writing RKH CRT [UPDAPP]
Writing RKH CRT [MCUSW]
File processed Ok, 81 blocks were writen


  === Flashing PPM === 
Processing file : rm921_14.0.6_059S601_m2.rofs.fpsx
Erasing...
Writing...
Total blocks : 15
Writing RKH CRT [PPM]
File processed Ok, 15 blocks were writen


  === Flashing CNT === 
Processing file : rm921_14.0.6_059S601_m2.image.fpsx
Erasing...
Writing...
Total blocks : 47
File processed Ok, 47 blocks were writen


Flashing done , total time : 00:00:59
Reboot phone to service mode...


Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone -   502
Software Info:     V 14.0.6 10-07-14 RM-921 (c) Nokia           
IMEI:  358149056879763
PPM version :   5cadbb7f7b0294a5e91d2e083f6df2224dac669c
Product code:  059S601
Wait, when phone will be ready ...
Checking...
SimLock status : SimLock is Ok
Security status : Security is Ok
Read Info Done!
Processing After Flash Defaults...
FullFactorySet... Ok!
UserDataDefaultsSet...OK!
ServiceDefaultsSet... Ok!
LeaveDefaultsSet... Ok!
ProductTuneSet...OK!
SwUpgradeSet...OK!
Product code update...
Resetting LifeTimer
Reset Done!
Check and Upload User Certificates ...
Total - 59 certs
Certificates found, skip upload ...
Battery voltage is enough for start
Set phone to Normal mode...


AfterFlash operations done ;D


Connect phone on selected interface...


Phone found!
Series 40 Device detected!
read info...  - Ok


Phone disconected!


Connect phone on selected interface...
```

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لعرض التجربة اخى كفاح

----------

